# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] use fighters guild to level up werewolf line

## Ghostfang

have your fighters guild work towards a goal of leveling your werewolf skill line.

you take
Banish the Wicked - Skills - Esohead - Elder Scrolls Online Database
at max skill points it gets 9 Ultimate when killing an undead or Daedric enemy.

how does this help you lvl your werewolf skill line?
in order to level as a werewolf you must have your werewolf transformation in 'use' or in other words currently transformed.

the more ultimate points you gain the more you can use the werewolf transform meaning the up time is higher and you'll be able to transform and gain skill levels faster.

take a look at the entire tree for yourself and you'll see a lot of useful ways to dispatch undead and daedra so you can level your werewolf skill line even faster!

tell me when did hircine first called you?

----------

